# nvidia problem [solved]

## krasnit

Hi,

ich habe die Installation nach dem Handbuch durchgeführt. Es funktioniert alles wunderbar nur die nvidia Treiber machen Probleme.

Zuerst habe ich nvidia-drivers installiert. Das lief problemlos durch. Dann habe ich modprobe nvidia versucht. Doch es kam:

```
Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo-r8/video/nvidia.ko) No such Device
```

Ich habe alle Foren/Wikis usw. durchsucht und nix gefunden. Ich habe kein nvidiafb oder RivaTNT Modul im Kernel, habe nvidia-drivers nach dem kompilieren des neuen Kernels neu installiert und meine Grafikkarte wird korrekt erkannt. 

Es ist übrigens die neuste Treiberversion.

Hat jemand eine Idee zum lösen des Problems?

Gruss,

krasnitLast edited by krasnit on Sat Nov 04, 2006 4:48 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## schachti

Zeigt der Symlink /usr/src/linux auf die gleiche Kernelversion, die gerade läuft (uname -a)?

----------

## krasnit

Jo, zeigt korrekte Information an.

----------

## SinoTech

Was sagt denn "dmesg"?

Cheers,

Sino

----------

## krasnit

```
 dmesg

.

nvidia: module license ´NVIDIA´ taints kernel. 

NVRM: The NVIDIA probe routine was not called for 1 device(s). This can occur when a driver such rivafb, nvidiafb or rivatv was loaded and optained ownership of the NVIDIA device(s). Try unloading the rivefb, nvidiafb or rivatv kernel module (and/or reconfigure your kernel without rivafb/nvidiafb support), then try loading the NVIDIA kernel module again. No NVIDIA graphics adapter probed!
```

Wie gesagt: rivafb,nvidiafb und rivatv hab ich net als Modul im Kernel.

Gruss,

krasnit

----------

## Erdie

Ich bin gerade an einer Windowskiste aber überprüfe doch mal ob das device /dev/nvidia überhaupt existiert. Wenn nicht, gibt es in dem Treiberpacket ein Skript, mit dem man es erzeugen kann. Das Skript fängt glaub ich mit NV*** an, also mal NV + tab und gucken was da kommt. Es sollte lauten NV<weissnichtmehrgenau>.sh

Wenn das device korrekt erzeugt wurde, mußt Du dafür sorgen, daß es beim nächsten Start neu angelegt wird. Dafür in der Datei /etc/conf.d/rc (oder ähnlich) den Parameter CREATE_DEVICE_TARBALL auf "yes" setzen. Wie gesagt, in meinen Angaben bitte eine Unschärfe interpretieren, da ich auf den Arbeit an einem ungeliebten Windows Rechner sitze.

-Erdie

----------

## Aldo

Du hast rivafb, nvidiafb oder rivatv im Kernel,  nimm das mal ganz raus.

Nimm im Kernel nur vesafb.

Aber das sagt eigentlich auch die Fehlermeldung.

----------

## firefly

was für eine nvidia grafikkarte hast du? und welches nvidia-treiber ebuild hast du installiert?

----------

## firefly

 *Aldo wrote:*   

> Du hast rivafb, nvidiafb oder rivatv im Kernel,  nimm das mal ganz raus.
> 
> Nimm im Kernel nur vesafb.
> 
> Aber das sagt eigentlich auch die Fehlermeldung.

 

nein sagt sie nicht aus, es ist nur ein hinweis, das diese framebuffer module probleme mit dem nvidia kernel modul machen  :Wink: 

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> überprüfe doch mal ob das device /dev/nvidia überhaupt existiert. Wenn nicht, gibt es in dem Treiberpacket ein Skript, mit dem man es erzeugen kann.

 

Hmm... eigentlich sollten diese Devices automatisch erstellt werden, wenn man einen Device-Manager wie udev verwendet.

----------

## Erdie

Bei mir hat das auch nicht funktioniert  :Wink: 

----------

## krasnit

Hi,

also ich verwende Treiber Version 1.0.8776 auf einer GeforceFX5950Ultra, die auch korrekt mit lspci angezeigt wird. 

Ich habe mal in /dev nachgeschaut ob ein /dev/nvidia drinsteht. Es steht wirklich nicht drin. Durch /sbin/NVmakedevices.sh sollte es eigentlich eingeladen werden... wenn man dem offiziellem gentoo udev guide folgen darf. Nur das gibst bei mir net  :Sad: 

PS: Ich hab kein rivatv, rivafb oder nvidiafb in meinem Kernel. Vielleicht gibt es aber irgendwelche Konflikte zwischen dem nVIDIA Treiber und dem kernel (gentoo-sources-2.6.17-gentoo-r8.). Ich hab zwar nichts gefunden aber ich könnte es mir vorstellen da mit früheren gentoo-sources (ich glaub 2.6.16-...) sowas ja schonmal war (hab ich jedenfalls beim durchforsten des Internets nach dem Problem zufällig gesehn). Kann das jemand bestätigen/widerlegen ?

Keine Ahnung wie es weiter gehen soll  :Sad: 

krasnit

----------

## Erdie

NVmakedevices.sh ist tatsächlich nicht mehr drin. Das könnte mit der Umstellung von nvidia-kernel und nvidia-glx auf nvidia-drivers zusammenhängen. Vielleicht hilft ein temporärer downgrade - Anlegen des devices und anschließend upgrade?

-Erdie

----------

## krasnit

Was soll ich downgraden? Den Kernel oder den nvidia Treiber?

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> NVmakedevices.sh ist tatsächlich nicht mehr drin. Das könnte mit der Umstellung von nvidia-kernel und nvidia-glx auf nvidia-drivers zusammenhängen. Vielleicht hilft ein temporärer downgrade - Anlegen des devices und anschließend upgrade?
> 
> -Erdie

 

Das Script ist nur noch in den Legacy Drivern drin.

Also gaaaanz alte Karten  :Wink: 

----------

## Erdie

Ich kann mich aber erinnern das noch vor einem Jahr ungefähr gehabt zu haben als ich auf udev umgestellt habe. Es kann sogar for 9 Monaten oder so gewesen sein.

-Erdie

----------

## krasnit

Habt ihr noch eine Idee zum lösen des Problems? Mir fällt nixmehr ein. Wäre gut wenn jemand sagen könnte welche Konstellation er mit Grafikkartentreiber und Kernel hat die funktioniert. Vielleicht liegst ja wirklich daran.

----------

## deranonyme

Also, wenn das Script in den legacy Treibern drin ist, dann installier die doch mal anstelle der nvidia-driver, sichere das Skript, deinstalliere die legacy Treiber und installiere die nvidia-driver wieder. Dann Skript ausführen, beten und X starten. Das würde ich machen.

----------

## krasnit

Hi,

aaaalso: Ich habe nun mal meinen Kernel mit genkernel compilieren lassen. Lief super. Danach natÃ¼rlich:

```
module-rebuild rebuild
```

Dann hat er mir halt nvidia-drivers neu installiert... wie es sich gehÃ¶rt. Nun versuche ich ein:

```
modprobe nvidia
```

Und es kommt:

```
FATAL: Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo-r8/video/nvidia.ko): Invalid module format
```

Also eine andere Fehlermeldung. Ich hatte ja voher den Kernel von Hand kompiliert und es kam: FATAL: blablabla: No such device. 

Weis jemand wie ich an eine LÃ¶sung des Problems kommen kann? 

PS: Das mit diesem /sbin/NVmakedevice.sh hab ich noch nicht getestet. Mach ich noch.

Gruss,

krasnit

----------

## SinoTech

Was sagt denn "dmesg"?

Cheers,

Sino

----------

## deranonyme

Benutze mal insmod statt modprobe. Bringt bessere Fehlermeldungen.  :Wink: 

Frank

----------

## krasnit

Ok, hat sich erledigt... boahr bin ich happy  :Very Happy: 

Folgendes: Ich habe den kernel mit genkernel neu kompiliert. Dann habe ich den Kernel hier und da etwas modifiziert, sodass das backen nich so lang dauert. Darauf folgend kompiliert und installiert. Danach modules-rebuild rebuild. Als letztes dann modprobe nvidia und es geht. 

Danke für die Hilfe,

krasnit

----------

